# new to this



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm planning on building a all out 16v and was wondering if water injection could be used on a carbed engine?


----------



## dpawlowski (Jan 31, 2005)

I sent you $120 for a rear window frame over 2 weeks ago and haven't heard from you. Please respond to my pms.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

GeekWagens said:


> I'm planning on building a all out 16v and was wondering if water injection could be used on a carbed engine?


yes it can, but why do you need it? 
meth is a last resort option when intercooling and octane are exceeded to fight knock. 
it is not a power adder so to speak. its primary action is to lower egt's


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

TheBossQ said:


>


LOL


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

GeekWagens said:


> I'm planning on building a all out 16v and was wondering if water injection could be used on a carbed engine?


You should plan on building an "all out" 16V on your OWN money, instead of stealing money to do it, scammer.

VWCandyMan89 and GeekWagens are the same person.

Notice VWCandyMan89 is banned. I'd like to think I had something to do with that

Scammer, nothing but. Got me, got several others, paypal yanked the money back at least in my case, but this guy should be avoided at all costs.

Riccardo Bowman is the profile name he used or uses on his paypal account, the address is getyur****[email protected]


----------

